# Problème de son IPOD (5g video) sur prise ipod autoradio.



## fr59 (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède une 207 disposant d'une USB BOX, c'est un petit boitier Peugeot qui remplace un chargeur 6CD. Il se branche directement derrière l'autoradio et dispose: d'un port usb, d'une prise jack et d'une prise IPOD. Lorsque je branche mon IPOD 5g video le son est faible. Sur itunes j'ai pourtant mis sur toutes mes musiques avec le son à 100%. Par contre lorsque je branche mon IPOD nano 3G sur cette prise, aucun problème de son. J'en ai donc déduit que cela venait de mon IPOD 5g video.
Y a-t-il possibillité d'augmenter le son qui sort de cette prise?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Billgrumeau (30 Décembre 2009)

Salut

Regarde voir dans Réglages > Lecture > Volume maximum si le son est max est au max

J'ai un problème similaire avec les écouteurs, certains morceaux sortent trop faiblement.


----------



## fr59 (30 Décembre 2009)

Salut,
merci pour ta réponse. Oui le son est réglé au maximum.


----------

